# Can you cure dropsy.



## ames8534

I think my fish is getting dropsy is there anyway i can cure it.

thank


----------



## TheOldSalt

Not really, no. Dropsy is extraordinarily hard to cure, mostly because it is a symptom instead of a disease. Symptom of what? Lots of things, and therein lies the problem.

Some fish look like they have dropsy when they don't. Some look like it when they are spawning, for example.

What kind of fish do you have? Why do you think they have dropsy? How do they look? how long have they looked that way?

Dropsy is pretty rare, by the way.


----------



## fish_doc

http://www.fishjunkies.zinious.com/Diseases/dropsy.php


> Dropsy itself is not a disease, but rather a result of some other cause. Dropsy is a term given to the swelling that occurs internally in the fish. There are multiple possible causes. Sometimes it's not contageous, but sick fish should be isolated and treated since determining the actual cause may be impossible, and also because this will be easier on the fish.
> 
> The fish's body will become swelled with fluid it is unable to expel. Eventually the swelling will cause the scales to raise, giving the fish what is called the "pine-cone" appearance.
> 
> Diagnosis, One of these situations may be the culprit:
> Accute Dropsy: Sudden swelling: A bacterial infection will cause internal bleeding.
> Chronic Dropsy: Slow swelling: Growing tumors, or even parasites, in the fish may cause it to swell.
> Chronic Dropsy: Slow swelling: Mycobacterium tuberculosis. Highly contageous!
> Other unknown causes, such as a virus, or permanent damage to the fish's internal organs. Damage to kidneys can occur due to over-use of medication or use of too strong of medication.
> 
> Treatment:
> It is difficult to treat, but in some cases where the problem is due to bacteria, if detected early enough, it can be treated. This is why you should closely examine the fish's environment for a bacterial problem, and deal with the source of the problem as a part of treatment and preventative.
> 
> By the time the scales begin to raise, however, it is very fatal to the fish. Salt baths can help to draw the fluid out of the fish. A variety of medications can be purchased that treat dropsy, which sometimes occurs due to an internal bacterial problem. Medications for external bacterial problems only will not be effective for this problem.
> 
> Gouramies and Cyprinids are highly susceptible to this disorder.


----------



## ames8534

The fish store called it an Irra shark but i havent been able to find them online so i think it has a different name. The belly of the fish got reall big in a matter of a few days all the other fish seem pretty healthy tho.


----------



## Lexus

Do you mean an iridescent shark? He could be just eating too much or snacking on small fish.
If it is a shrak then those guys can grow up to 18-20" in the aquarium and over 2 feet in the wild. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/pangasii/pangasiu/172_f.php
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/gallery/catfish/hypophthalmus.html
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_pangm.php


----------



## Fishfirst

hopefully you got a laaarge tank


----------



## chrisinha

ames8534 @ Sat Mar 05 said:


> I think my fish is getting dropsy is there anyway i can cure it.
> 
> thank


everyone says that there's not cure for dropsy but i find this website very informative and i know some of the members' fish were actually cured...

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=184029#184029

here's a testimony:

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16136


----------



## Damon

You cant cure something that isn't a disease. You can cure the underlying infection of disease and in turn reverse the effects of dropsy. FishDoc's info from Tina's site (Mermaiden) is one of the best I've seen. The problem with dropsy is once the scales are raised, the illness is usually too far gone. Anyone telling you different either didn't have dropsy or listened to someone who claims to have reversed the affects but never really had it. You can also reverse the affects but still lose the fish due to the damage that has already been done.


----------



## ames8534

i think i do have the irradescent shark...and only a 50 gallon. the ppl at the fish store said thats the right size for them. and i have noticed one of my very small angel fish and fiddler crab missing in the past few days. but tonight i watched them and he like layed his tail in the rocks and just kinda like put his face upward and stayed there for a while. later on i found him sitting in the plants and so i poked at the plants then he swam away...idk whats goin on but i still think its dropsy.


----------



## Lexus

Iridescent sharks are not suitable for a 50G. After they reach 6 inches they go psyco, and can grow up to two feet. I have a customer with a 14incher in a 125gallon and he will spaz and hit the hood and the glass full force.


----------



## Pia

I heard about dropsy. It's when the fish look like a pinecone, right? Well, I don't think there's any known absolute cure for it. But, I do wish you good luck. I hope none of my fish get dropsy. It all looks sickening.


----------

